# Craft Show Season Is Over!!!!!



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

It's been a long season, but it's finally over. I did a record (for me) 4 shows this year, and I'm beat. I'm not complaining, I did extremely well so I'm very happy with everything. I sold a few things that I've been carrying around for a couple of years,(including a wall decor piece just like the one that is my avatar), so that's great. It's just a lot to do in a very short time. Pretty much wiped out dam near everything I had, so I guess it's time to build more stuff

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 14, 2014)

Not a bad problem to have! Congratulations on a good season!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats but . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 14, 2014)

Congrats on the good season. Take the rest of the year off and then hit it again in 2015. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Okay @Kevin, here you go!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

You knew you'd get dunned for pics you were holding out lol. Great looking stuff man.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 14, 2014)

That 2 compartment tray looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You knew you'd get dunned for pics you were holding out lol. Great looking stuff man.



I thought I could get away with it, but you busted me on it. Thanks!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That 2 compartment tray looks pretty sweet.



Thanks, walnut and pine. That is one of the few things I still have left actually.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 14, 2014)

Nature Man said:


> Take the rest of the year off and then hit it again in 2015.



I don't know Chuck. If I don't get out there at least once a week, I get a little jittery. TA


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 15, 2014)

Tony said:


> I don't know Chuck. If I don't get out there at least once a week, I get a little jittery. TA


I hear you! I don't take breaks very well either... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2014)

Yea, those shows can wear you down for sure, especially the 2-3 day events. I'm down to one local event a year, and debating if I want to do that again. Glad it's working out for you, with the spread in your picture, I can see why!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 15, 2014)

Congrats Tony! It must be a relief, and dang, those are some great variety of boards.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Dec 18, 2014)

Where do you usually find info on the events you do? I did my first one this year and did well, plan on looking to do some more this coming year but not sure where to look.


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2014)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Where do you usually find info on the events you do? I did my first one this year and did well, plan on looking to do some more this coming year but not sure where to look.



Joe, most of the shows I do I've gotten the leads to them from other vendors at shows. We'll get to talking, and they'll say, " I do this show at........ and you should do it, there isn't anything like your stuff there." A good thing to look for are church festivals, school craft shows, etc. Generally they are really cheap, ($25 for a table), and I've done well at those. I'll do $400 at a show like that, and for a $25 investment it works well for me! The way I figure it, even if I don't sell a thing, I'm not out that much. Hope this helps! Tony

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

